# Riparium plant - Radermachera sinica



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey, Hoppy! How many acres has that riparium of yours?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

EdwardN said:


> Hey, Hoppy! How many acres has that riparium of yours?


65.....oh, you did mean gallons, right?

My plants get replaced quite often, as I get bored with them, as they start looking bad, as they get too big, etc. So, I have lots of room right now, since most of my background plants are vastly overgrown, and soon to be bid a fond farewell.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's an attractive plant. I have been getting more and more interested in houseplants lately. I have my eye on a couple of pretty cool philodendron that I hope to track down.

You know another garden center plant that might be a good one to try is ti plant (_Cordyline_). I was reading about those and they grow in swampy spots out in the wild.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

I Love China Doll, it doesn't seem to grow fast as a house plant. But i have seen really big ones.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm very focused when I shop. So, this trip I was looking for "round leaf" plants, not "long thin leaf" plants. I could have seen Ti plants and just failed to notice them. I have been meaning to look for them but forgot this time.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

This is after over two weeks in the riparium, growing very well, with lots of new growth. I think this one is a winner!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Yaaaaaaaa!!! Great work hoppy!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Oops! Now the two China Doll plants are both dropping lots of leaves and showing signs of impending death. They both were looking good until a couple of weeks ago, and now the leaf drop is accelerating. I'm going to assume they can't take the continuous wet substrate, making them a riparium failure. A couple more weeks should answer the question.


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

I have some experience with China Dolls, they always make a mess, dropping leaves near constantly. They do require an enormous amount of water, which being in a riparium, wouldn't be a problem.

With that enormous water and fast growth as it tries to become a 100 foot tree, comes an enormous need for nutrients. Only a Levantine or Taiwanese subtropical forest is capable of providing that degree of nutrition.

I'm thinking it is lack of food and fast growing roots that might be causing the problem. Check the roots, put in a whole root tab of your favorite brand, if need be, pot it up and see if it perks back up. These little guys can lose all their leaves and still come back with a vengeance if you help them soon enough. You may have to consider one of those large pond pots, though.

This may be a good time to learn the art of Bonsai if you intend to keep it and don't have the subtropical climate to plant it in your yard later.

By the way there is a dwarf variety called the Asian Bell Tree. It only grows to 16 feet :icon_lol:.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes, 16 inches would be much better for the riparium......what?....feet? I do fertilize my riparium water, and the planters have some osmocote in them. That may be the story right there. That could explain why they did so well for several weeks, then quit on me. The osmocote doesn't last forever. I will try adding a few more in the upper part of the substrate in the planters.


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

We bought one once and it got to be about 30 feet tall in our backyard.

If you want to pick up a good riparium plant I suggest peppermint and/or spearmint, both of which are often available in 4 inch pots at the grocery store. They grow great in ripariums.


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

houstonhobby said:


> We bought one once and it got to be about 30 feet tall in our backyard.
> 
> If you want to pick up a good riparium plant I suggest peppermint and/or spearmint, both of which are often available in 4 inch pots at the grocery store. They grow great in ripariums.


I had not considered that! That's a good idea right there. Something different that you can make tea with and season your mutton at the same time. And they have Hoppy's round leaves.

This idea is worth exploring. 

By the way, Limnophila aromatica is great with roasts and soup stocks and I think Acorus will be great on chicken.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

ukamikazu said:


> I had not considered that! That's a good idea right there. Something different that you can make tea with and season your mutton at the same time. And they have Hoppy's round leaves.
> 
> This idea is worth exploring.
> 
> By the way, Limnophila aromatica is great with roasts and soup stocks and I think Acorus will be great on chicken.


Heh, heh, what goes best with fish? (For those with a huge Oscar they need to find something to do with.):icon_lol:


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoppy said:


> Heh, heh, what goes best with fish? (For those with a huge Oscar they need to find something to do with.):icon_lol:


Duh! Tartar sauce :biggrin:!


----------

